# Jumping Jack, skewbald gelding *not stolen*



## Clare85 (14 June 2013)

Hi there

I am hoping to find out some information regarding a horse I sold in about 2004 as a 3 yo. I sold him to a lady named Christine Ball as I had a change in circumstances and didn't have the time to dedicate to him. Of course she promised to stay in touch and let me know how he was getting on. Unfortunately my mobile phone was stolen shortly after she bought him and her number went with it. She never contacted me again:-(

I looked up his passport details before the NED took a nose dive and managed to find out he had been entered in Section K2 at Little Mattingley Horse Trials on 26July 2008 and was eliminated. I emailed BE with a message for Christine just asking how he was and they passed it on to the email address they had for her, but I didn't get any response from her. 

I would dearly love to hear how Jack is and maybe see a pic or two of him now. I will try and upload a couple of old pics I have of him later on. I imagine he would be standing at between 16hh and 16.2hh nowadays. He is white with chestnutty-brown patches on the lower half of body/neck, white tail, white legs, white over right eye and on right side of muzzle/face, black forelock, white and black mane. Selling him is my biggest regret, I think of him every day and I would really love to know he us safe and well.

Hopefully there is someone out there who knows him or Christine.

Thanks for any help. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Clare85 (14 June 2013)

Here are some pictures of Jack when he was very young and looking a bit scruffy (hopefully they will upload properly - I'm not very good at this sort of thing). I do have some better pictures somewhere of him being shown in-hand but can't seem to find them at the moment. Anyway, hopefully this might trigger a memory in someone


----------



## Clare85 (14 June 2013)

Ah, it doesn't appear to have worked, will try again


----------



## FionaM12 (14 June 2013)

Try putting your pics on Photobucket and copy & pasting the IMG code here. (L click to copy, R click to paste). That usually works.


----------



## Clare85 (14 June 2013)




----------



## Clare85 (14 June 2013)

It's still not working, I'm so rubbish! Will get my husband to have a look when he comes home!


----------



## FionaM12 (14 June 2013)

Clare85 said:



			It's still not working, I'm so rubbish! Will get my husband to have a look when he comes home!
		
Click to expand...

Did you see my post above?


----------



## Clare85 (14 June 2013)

Yes, I saw your post, thank you. I've tried posting the link from photobucket but it doesn't seem to be working. I'm rubbish with things like this


----------



## albeg (14 June 2013)

On the RHS of the photobucket page, click the IMG code to copy it, then paste that in instead of the link.

Good luck tracing him OP.


----------



## Clare85 (14 June 2013)




----------



## Clare85 (14 June 2013)

Yay! Managed it - thanks both for your help! x


----------



## Clare85 (8 August 2013)

Just a quick bump in case it jogs anyone's memory


----------



## fatpiggy (9 August 2013)

Sorry if this sounds stupid, but have you tried good old Google?  Alot of riding clubs and shows put their results on web pages now, or someone has posted his name, or his current owners name.  I've had people contact me from America who found me that way, just knowing my name, my horse's name and her unusual medical condition.


----------



## curry (16 August 2013)

Clare85 I have sent you a direct message with some good news!


----------



## Clare85 (10 September 2013)

curry said:



			Clare85 I have sent you a direct message with some good news!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so very much curry! For anyone who is looking for an old friend, don't give up hope! I have found my old boy, safe and well and loved! How lovely to know he has been well cared for all these years! Very happy!


----------



## Adopter (10 September 2013)

What a lovely happy outcome.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------

